
How do you find people to work with you on projects? - alinalex
Hey,<p>I like to work on side projects and I would really like to find someone likeminded with whom to work on projects.<p>I only found collabfinder.com, which kind of sucks. Do you have any suggestions?<p>Best,
Alin R.
======
rlancer
I'm Robert Lancer the CTO of Collaborizm.com. We help you build your team by
engaging with our community in discussions.

Some success stories:

Stans Neuro Headphones - 261 team members ·
[https://www.collaborizm.com/project/41G1VZWCx](https://www.collaborizm.com/project/41G1VZWCx)

3D RPG Game - 75 team members ·
[https://www.collaborizm.com/project/146](https://www.collaborizm.com/project/146)

Room Cleaning Robot - 61 team members ·
[https://www.collaborizm.com/project/BJRTqrTs](https://www.collaborizm.com/project/BJRTqrTs)

Feel free to ask me any questions rob@collaborizm.com

------
bbcbasic
I'd try find a repo you like and fixing bugs via pull requests. You can then
see how you work together, how available they are, their coding and code
review style. Then at some point offer to do a greenfield project together.

------
sebg
Start working on a side project and write about it. Then submit your post(s)
to the relevant places like Product Hunt, Hacker News, relevant sub-reddit,
etc. This a) makes you start producing something, b) gets you to start
"marketing it", c) allows some people to notice what you are doing and
potentially start chatting with you about it, and d) is focused on producing
rather than "collaborating".

------
aminozuur
This is the one problem that I always have. I think of little project that has
potential, and could be hacked together in a couple of days, but don't know
people who'd like to be part of it.

Perhaps we can come up with an idea worthy of working on. Click on my profile
to find my email address.

------
pythonbull
“If you hire people just because they can do a job, they’ll work for your
money. But if you hire people who believe what you believe, they’ll work for
you with blood and sweat and tears.”

------
6harleyef6
I search people for cooperation in facebook groups. Thy it.

------
hemdrup
Go to events that interest you

